# Mouth Disease/cut?



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

just wondering what happened to this guy's mouth.
Could it just be a bite from one of his mates? or should I treat it for some sort of fungus?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Prob a bite, Keep an eye on it... if its a wound it will heal, if its fungus it will get bigger and you can begin treatment.


----------



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

I had left over melafix so I put a bit in. It says it treats open wounds, pop eye, and mouth fungus so, I'll keep you posted! Thanks!


----------



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

what sort of treatment am I looking at if its a fungus?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Melafix and water changes = cure for just about anything!...







...any update?...from the pics it looks just like a flesh wound which should heal up in no time!...


----------



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

been treating it with melafix every couple of days for past 2 weeks, along with the usual 30% weekly water changes. Still looks like a nice bite from a tank mate but getting better 
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/gallery/image/433-dsdsf-015/
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/gallery/image/425-dsdsf-014/
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/gallery/image/433-dsdsf-015/


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

glad to hear that it's getting better!...keep an eye on it and make sure no infection sets in!...


----------



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

sorry to say he didnt make it, his mate ate up half his body. I found half of the body when I came home from work... R.I.P.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

damn!..sorry to hear that!...







...happens all the time in this hobby with pygo shoals!...It's just the nature of the beast!


----------

